# USC Feature Film Concept



## alansmithee

Hi all!

I have seen this question posed before on this website from Google searches, but came on here to fish for anyone who has gotten accepted: Is there really no rhyme or reason to what the require for the Option 3 for the Writing Sample (a feature film concept)?

I know Option 2's prompt asks for a _treatment_, so I don't want to give a full 3 act breakdown since they specified for just a concept, but has anyone offered a 'classic'  treatment breakdown for this option anyways? And if not, what did you include in your concept? I was considering adding art direction visual reference photos, music, etc... but am not completely sure yet. Would any of these inclusions be some kind of faux-pas? I may be just overthinking this entirely.

Can anyone offer some advice? Thanks!


----------

